# Pixelstick [kickstarter content]



## Rook (Nov 15, 2013)

pixelstick - Light painting evolved. by Bitbanger Labs - Kickstarter

This looks like fun!

Wouldn't mind a play, $250 plus $60 shipping seems a little steep but I understand exactly where that cost comes from. Can see them getting undercut pretty fast though, this won't be easy to patent...


----------



## Tommy (Nov 16, 2013)

That does look really interesting. I have a friend that's really into light painting. This seems like a perfect gift for her and also gives me the chance to try it out.


----------



## Wretched (Nov 17, 2013)

I put my hat into the ring on this one and signed up. $300 plus shipping to aus. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Rook (Nov 18, 2013)

Thought you might


----------



## Winspear (Nov 18, 2013)

Super cool. Can't get my head round how you could paint accurately though? Like the faces and such, or just trying to paint a perfect square. Does it track your horizontal location and only change to the next pixel row as you move?


----------



## Rook (Nov 18, 2013)

The pixels will change over a predetermined time period and you just move in a regular way for that duration i believe.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 19, 2013)

That is very cool.


----------



## Wretched (Dec 19, 2013)

So, the Pixelstick campaign was a success, money has been paid and prototypes have been made. They say it's now going into the first stages of production in Jan '14 with the moulds etc being made and delivery of the first ones should be in May.


----------



## Rook (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome, really pumped for these. Couldn't afford one during the campaign but when they're out I'll definitely give one a go.

Wretched, I can see you doing amazing things with one of these haha.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 20, 2013)

I definitely need one of these eventually. Absolutely amazing idea.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 28, 2013)

Inb4 Light Penises everywhere


----------

